# AMAZING day on the Rifle w/pix!!



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola

Well as planned, I made it up to the Rifle to camp and fish before trout season ended. I was able to fish the Rifle and one of its major tribs during the weekend and had an amazing few days. Made it up to the State park around 6pm, and was able to get a couple of hours in before dark. Landed two respectable browns, both over 13". Next morning, I tugged my kayak behind me and fished the Rifle and veered into its trib. Fished from 8am- 11:30am and landed 18 browns, with 15" being the biggest. After I watched the Michigan game, I fished a new section of that trib and landed 11 browns, 17" was the biggest. I planned on floating the Ausable sunday, but instead I fished a section of the Rifle. What a decision that turned out to be!! Fished from 9am-3pm and LANDED 86 browns (average 9") and 2 smolt!!! The biggest was 15". I moved a big boy that was 25"+. I couldn't belive I landed that many fish!! If not for the 2.5 hour drive back to the D, I would have fished longer and maybe have athe chance to break the century mark!! I have a new definition of epic day  Below are pix of the biggest trout from the weekend. Check out the one that got stabbed by a herron- ouch!!

I'm still smiling 24 hours later!!

Hully









Rainbow over the stream

















17"- love the shape of his head









If they got to be 6ft, I would NOT be walking in that stream!!








Fatty McFatty
















Love the colors on this fish


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great report. The Rifle Rec area and the tribs around there are a magical place. I grew up fishing there and caught my first brown trout back there when I was a kid with my dad. I wish I could get over there and fish more often.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice fish!!! I've never fished up that way, i might have to put it on the to do list for next year. I always hear lots about it

Thanks for sharing


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

What do you s'pose made that hole in that fish? Bird? Log? Another fisher?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

diztortion said:


> What do you s'pose made that hole in that fish? Bird? Log? Another fisher?


My guess is a blue herron


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome pics and report. I someday too will get up there and try at them browns.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

There's trout porn, AND THEN THERE'S TROUT PORN ! Great reports and pictures . Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice trouts! Thanks for the report with great pics. Glad you made the correct call of where to try


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great report and pics! I miss that river, always have had a great time there. Did you happen to see any silver fish? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

you da man...thank's for the great pic's.what a way to end the season.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

My thought is cormorant. They will just take a chunk out of anything that's too big to swallow. I caught a big Hen Steelie last fall that had that same type hole in her head and heard of others. I did a little research on the net and found many pics of fish with cormorant damage.

Stinking worthless flying rats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report.

Just over 200 days until next season!!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice pics and sounds like a great time, but honestly, a trout every four minutes?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

riverman said:


> Nice pics and sounds like a great time, but honestly, a trout every four minutes?


"Hand to God", "On my Grandmother's soul", "If I'm lying, I'm dying"? Which one works for you? I'm not a person who brags about something I truly did not accomplish- not my style.

Hully


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hullyscott said:


> "Hand to God", "On my Grandmother's soul", "If I'm lying, I'm dying"? Which one works for you? I'm not a person who brags about something I truly did not accomplish- not my style.
> 
> Hully


I believe you. That was how it was yesterday for me. Granted, the majority were 2-5 inch dink brookies.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

riverman said:


> Nice pics and sounds like a great time, but honestly, a trout every four minutes?


In fact riverman, there were 2 holes that I caught 5 fish out of each in a total of 10-12 casts, so it was more like a trout every 1.5 minutes. These fish avearged 9", with 6" being the smallest and 15" being the largest. Maybe you fish with worms or strictly flies, but on that day, I was doing neither.

Hully


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Been fishing upper Rifle since 1974 and have fished probally more than anyone, except for local guide in that area. Granted alot of little ones will jump on your line. But sometimes when the stars line up fishing can be fabulous. I love the people that go farther away north to the famous rivers gives me the Rifle to myself.


----------

